

Money can buy happiness—if you spend it right - kevbin
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/08/23/happiness_a_buyers_guide/

======
Derrek
So spend my money on friends, family, charities and experiences, not on cars
or TVs. Sounds good to me.

